# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nucleoplasty

## desiree1

*lieve mensen,

Ik zal me eigen even snel voorstellen en proberen kort mijn verhaal te vertellen ,Ik ben Desiree en ben 17 jaar oud!

Ik loop nu al 1 jaar met rugklachten en pijn in me been ,eerst naar de huisarts die gaf pijnstillers en mocht een foto gaan maken nou op de foto was dus te zien dat ik artrose heb ,dus botonkalking. Daar gingen een paar weken over heen tot dat de pijn in mijn rug en been niet te houden was ik kon zelfs niet meer in de auto zitten ,als mijn vader me weg bracht bij de fisio moest hij door het dorp heen dus ook over hobbels nou toen gilde ik het uit van de pijn zo zeer het deed! Ik heb toen 10 behandelingen bij de fisio gehad en anderande oefeningen en echt alles al geprobeert en het ging nog niet over ,dus weer naar de dokter want slikte toen arcoxia 120 mg als pijnstiller maar die hielpen dus ook niet meer dus de dokter naproxen 500 mg gegeven tot dat ik ze voor de 2 dag innam s'avonds en toen ging ik slapen en werd snachts wakker met een ondraagelijke pijn rond mn hart en mijn maagstreek dus sochtens naar de dokter een maagontsteking want de dokter had geen maagbeschermers gegeven nou okee overdag ging het weer tot dat ik de volgende nacht wakker werd van die maagpijn dus gelijk ziekenhuis gebeld en kon langs komen in dordrecht dokter gekeken en bleek een zware aantasting van mijn maagvlies te hebben ,nouja oke de dokter ook gelijk mijn urine getest bleek ik ook nog een nierbekkenontsteking te hebben nouja kon er ook nog wel bij toch? Antibiotica netjes afgemaakt en me nierbekkenontsteking en maagontsteking waren na 2 weken gelukkig weg! maar ik liep nog steeds met mijn zere rug ,aangezien mijn familie een eigen bedrijf heeft en me tante naar baarn ging naar prescan mocht ik mee een MRI van mijn rug en buik laten maken op de mri scan was te zien dat er 1 flinke hernia zit op l4 en er onder en er boven zat wel een uitpuiling maar was nog geen hernia te noemen dus gelijk weer naar de huisarts om de feiten onder zijn neus te drukken en mocht gelijk naar de neuroloog in gorichem nouja die zij dat het allemaal wel mee viel maar werd gelukkig wel door gestuurd naar de neurochirurg in dordrecht Dokter Schouten gelukkig een hele aardige man ,die concludeerde dat er echt wel wat aan mijn hernia moest gebeuren hij zei dat we beter eerst de nucleoplasty konden proberen en dat als dat niet helpt ik gelijk onder het mes moet ,MAAR NU MIJN VRAAG WIE HEEFT ER ERVARINGEN MET EEN NUCLEOPLASTY??? ik word als het goed is dorderdag 30 dec 2010 geopereerd en moet ik 1 nacht blijven in ASZ Sliedrecht!

ik hoop dat iemand snel reageerd ,want ben echt wel bang voor de ingreep vooral omdat ik nog zo jong ben! 17!

liefs , Desiree
*

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Desiree,

He wat vervelend dat je zoveel pijn hebt en dat het zo lang duurde voor je een goede diagnose kreeg en in de tussentijd allerlei andere klachten erbij!  :Frown: 
Hier staat een artikel over nucleoplasty en elders op het forum vond ik het volgende "Ken iemand die deze behandeling heeft ondergaan en veel baad heeft gehad bij deze behandeling. Het was een sportief iemand die door een uitpuilende kern haast niets meer kon. Nadat hij deze behandeling had ondergaan heeft hij zijn ( sportieve) leven weer op kunnen pakken. Heb helaas voor jou geen contact meer met deze persoon, dus weet niet hoe het nu jaren later is."
Ik hoop voor je dat de nucleoplasty ook zo verloopt dat je erna ook je leven weer helemaal kan oppakken!
Heel erg veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

